# hello newbie ...



## blueski (Dec 9, 2015)

i want to buy my first hand gun i can't decide ..home defense and range shooting,,,,i have a few choices can you help me to decide please..
1 walther ppq m2
2 Baby Desert Eagle III, 9mm, Polymer
3 walther p99
4 sig p320


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Howdy and Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sig Sauer makes quality weapons........


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome!!
Your post is a wide open question, so here is just my opinion.
I am old school never warmed up to the plastic fantastics, I prefer wood and steel.
I have a model 36 S&W j frame for my all around home defense and pocket carry.
I use a S&W model 59 for target/range use.
My advice to you is if you have access to a range that rents firearms, see what fits your hand and don't be a brand snob just because the brand is popular. 
I am sure there will be many experts to follow so listen well and have fun with your new found hobby!!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have no experience with the Desert Eagle but based on the issues I have heard of getting service from Magnum Research, I would avoid it.

I have not yet had an opportunity to shoot either a Walther PPQ or P99 but have handled a couple and they feel quite nice. They seem to have an excellent reputation among owners. I do own a full-sized SIG P320 chambered in .45 ACP and it is a pleasure to shoot. Probably the most accurate handgun I own and handles recoil very well. Excellent trigger. I prefer it to the HK VP9 which many seem to rave over.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome from AZ! 
Since I have none of the mentioned weapons, I'll let others answer that one.


----------



## blueski (Dec 9, 2015)

i got a walther ppq ....i hope i like it


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Of the four you listed, you made a good choice with the PPQ. The P99 would have been a good choice as well. I have never shot the P99, but it has a great reputation.

Not a SIG fan, they seem to be fairly lefty-averse.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Howdy from central Texas!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

blueski said:


> i want to buy my first hand gun i can't decide ..home defense and range shooting,,,,i have a few choices can you help me to decide please..
> 1 walther ppq m2
> 2 Baby Desert Eagle III, 9mm, Polymer
> 3 walther p99
> 4 sig p320


Personally, the Walther PPQ would be my choice.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

Look into a Glock 19 as a option too

it'll give you home defense and range shooting....


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome... Sig P320 all the way.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

From your Choices PPQ M2 or Sig P320 (NO Glock 17 or 19?)


----------

